# Garmin Map For Cyprus



## sthompsonuk (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi

Can anybody tell me where i can download a map of Cyprus for my Garmin Zumo 590LM

I have visited the Garmin Store and cannot find any map for Cyprus 

Stuart


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

sthompsonuk said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anybody tell me where i can download a map of Cyprus for my Garmin Zumo 590LM
> 
> ...


I know Garmin make a special Cyprus version, but I also think that Cyprus for some reason comes with the Greek maps in other Garmin navi's


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Try:

Free worldwide Garmin maps from OpenStreetMap

Garmin do not have a Cyprus map but there is a company in Cyprus that produces one:

Geomatic Technologies

Pete


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I bought my map on a card supplied by the company mentioned by Pete. It was delivered to me overseas and worked brilliantly - I use it in my Garmin every time I visit Cyprus.


----------

